# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - The Girl Who Leapt Through Time 2006 720p BluRay x264-THORA

## leanhseomxh

Khi cô gái Makoto Konno 17 tuổi nhận ra mình có khả năng nhảy vượt thời gian, cô đã dành điều kì diệu này để sửa lại thành tích học tập cũng như những tai nạn ngớ ngẩn cô hay gặp phải. Tuy nhiên cô dần nhận ra việc thay đổi quá khứ không hề đơn giản như vậy, và tương lai của cô và bạn bè mình phụ thuộc vào chính khả năng nguy hiểm này.

PS: phim này đã được Nhật Bản mang sang để dự Liên hoan phim Quốc tế lần đầu tiên tổ chức ở Hà Nội, Việt Nam năm 2010 - cũng là hoạt động kỉ niệm 1000 năm Thăng Long 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0808506/ Ratings: 7.8/10 from 12,342 users 

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​

MF - The Girl Who Leapt Through Time 2006 720p BluRay x264-THORA
MF - The Girl Who Leapt Through Time 2006 720p BluRay x264-THORA sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​*Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*MF - The Girl Who Leapt Through Time 2006 720p BluRay x264-THORA*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

